# Beagle



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I was given an 18 month old beagle a month ago. I already have a good beagle and decided I would run him and either keep or sell him. I have been running him but the deep snow has kept the rabbits from running. He has run rabbits and also runs pheasants. I assume he would run a deer, but he hasn't ran one with me. He is still a pup at heart and will occasionaly run and bark after my older beagle. He listens good for a beagle, and keeps an eye on you. He has a very strong hunting desire and should make a great dog. 
see classified ad, 18 month old Beagle
e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

